# any one from Maine here



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

just look to see if any one from Maine was on here

i live in friendship Maine


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Palermo - 1/2 mile from Sheepscot lake.


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

I live in Denmark in the southwestern mountains near the NH border.


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

I'm located in Springvale.
Ray


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

I live in bangor


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

East Machias here.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

live in dayton - most people go "huh? ohio?" but its near biddeford/saco
and i plow in scarborough/saco/oob cuz thats where i work.

- i've hunted in denmark 

and dont really have anything else for the other guys except for the fact that i go through bangor to get to in-laws and a friends camp, and the little lady works in sanford - near springvale

dont know palermo, machias, or friendship


----------



## Tom McDunnah (Nov 12, 2008)

*Maine*

I just signed up today,I am in the East Millinocket area

GOT SNOW? :waving:


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Windham / Sebago Lake here. 

FiaFighter.......I would have been calling you Casper by now!! 

I know where all of you guys are. I use to Dispatch for a LTL Trucking company here, Now I just travel the back woods looking for unpaid cars.


----------



## MainePlowGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm in Orrington :waving:


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

.............:waving:


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Tom McDunnah;632822 said:


> I just signed up today,I am in the East Millinocket area
> 
> GOT SNOW? :waving:


Welcome to Plowsite. You'll find a lot of great people on here.

I'm in the sticks of Whiting now.


----------

